# Infected Mr. Hyde Makeup



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The prosthetic/makeup turned out very well, Mr_Chicken.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Garthgoyle


----------

